# have to data wipe requesting help on saving photos before i wipe



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello my friends. :gasp:" i lost. Root & I have. To. Do a data wipe. In order to reroot. My question is. How do I save. My pictures. That. Are in my photo app. I don't want to lose them during. The data wipe. Thank you


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

pictures are saved to the sdcard which is never touched when u wipe data. anything on ur sdcard is not touched when wiping data. but if u want to make a backup of your apps and data i recommend Titanium backup


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

OK. Now. I can reroot. My phone. Without. Losing. My pictures. Thank you Synikal I appreciate. Your help


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

np man


----------

